# KuK Franz Ferdinand



## davebender (Jan 20, 2011)

*Historical Timeline.*
28 June 1914.
Archduke Franz Ferdinand murdered in Sarajevo.

21 November 1916.
KuK Franz Joseph dies of old age.
KuK Karl I assumes the Hapsburg throne.

*Point of departure.*
21 November 1912.
KuK Franz Joseph dies of old age.
KuK Franz Ferdinand assumes the Hapsburg throne.
Not difficult to believe as KuK Franz Joseph was 82 years old by November 1912. He could easily have died 4 years earlier from natural causes.

I haven't seen much written about Archduke Franz Ferdinand. What changes (if any) could we expect from Austria-Hungary with KuK Franz Ferdinand on the Hapsburg throne?


----------

